# Looking for a bit of a helping hand ;-)



## blackburn (Apr 29, 2014)

I have recently become quite interested in catapults/slingshots. I was woundering if ther is anybody in the north east area. Sunderland or round about this area that is willing to show me how to go on with a few aspects involved with slingshots. I have watched loads of youtube videos and took quite a lot of info of ther. Just wouldn't mind meeting up with someone to show me how to go about things. I am willing to travel thanks. 

I don't know if I have posted this in the correct place as I am new to the forum. Atb


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Check out the tutorial section and youtube for videos. Also look at the Newbie forum.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I almost got excited when you said notheast! ... wrong country though.


----------



## blackburn (Apr 29, 2014)

NaturalFork said:


> I almost got excited when you said notheast! ... wrong country though.


That's a shame mate. Don't think ther is anybody into slingshots round the north east lol


----------

